# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Yeah, I also blame Deborah!!

## zina10

LOL

For starting to look into Geckos, that is. She posted such a cool picture of one. So...after looking and reading, I decided a little Crestie is going to join the household.

Picked one out, but will probably not be shipped until the week after next one. After having near summer weather for a few weeks it decided to get cold again, esp. at night. Next week we will still have cold nights on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.

Well, here is the lil one. 10 gr., probable male. Pictures taken from breeders website, will post my own once he arrives  :Smile: 





 :Smile:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-09-2018),_AlexisFitzy_ (03-11-2018),C.Marie (03-09-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-08-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (03-08-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-09-2018),_hilabeans_ (03-08-2018),_Kam_ (03-12-2018),_Kcl_ (03-09-2018),_PghBall_ (03-20-2018),PitOnTheProwl (03-08-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-09-2018),_the_rotten1_ (03-09-2018),Timelugia (03-09-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## Aerries

::drools:: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Great choice! Cutie!!!! My two are angels, you'll love him!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

ahhh so exciting!!! Deborah claims another! i've been looking into lizards for a while; i just love them! i can't wait until your lil one gets home!!!

----------

_zina10_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## zina10

> ahhh so exciting!!! Deborah claims another! i've been looking into lizards for a while; i just love them! i can't wait until your lil one gets home!!!


You should get one too !!! They can "grow up together"  :Smile: 

You can always blame it on Deborah, too, LOL!

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-09-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Wow thats a cool cool lizard !!

can you handle them and all? 

I havent felt the urge to dive into lizards but I am intrigued by leopard geckos

im not so into feeding bugs

----------


## GpBp

> Wow thats a cool cool lizard !!
> 
> can you handle them and all? 
> 
> I havent felt the urge to dive into lizards but I am intrigued by leopard geckos
> 
> im not so into feeding bugs


My two cresties are pretty social! They're so sweet when there out. Not near as skiddish as I thought! I love mine  :Smile:  I wasnt too happy about bugs either, but I go by PetSmart once a week and get 10 for a dollar, and that feeds em. Also, I usually just dust and drop them in! So pretty easy! Here's some pics of Bea. And congrats Zina!! So exciting!!!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-11-2018),_Kcl_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Wow thats a cool cool lizard !!
> 
> can you handle them and all? 
> 
> I havent felt the urge to dive into lizards but I am intrigued by leopard geckos
> 
> im not so into feeding bugs


From my research (no actual experience yet) you CAN handle, but like with all reptiles, keep it to a minimum, esp. when they are young. There is a TON of info and videos out there !! 

There are "complete" feeds, powders you mix with water to create a "smoothie". That is actually all they "need". (Repashy, Pangea) But many people still feed some crickets or other insects on occasion. Like a couple times the week or month (depends on who you ask)

They need temps between 72 an 78 degrees, are usually as low as 65. Can NOT handle heat, though.

----------


## GpBp

> From my research (no actual experience yet) you CAN handle, but like with all reptiles, keep it to a minimum, esp. when they are young. There is a TON of info and videos out there !! 
> 
> There are "complete" feeds, powders you mix with water to create a "smoothie". That is actually all they "need". (Repashy, Pangea) But many people still feed some crickets or other insects on occasion. Like a couple times the week or month (depends on who you ask)
> 
> They need temps between 72 an 78 degrees, are usually as low as 65. Can NOT handle heat, though.


Forgot to mention Pangea! Pocket loves banana and apricot, but Bea won't touch it  Perfect 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kcl_ (03-09-2018),_zina10_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Forgot to mention Pangea! Pocket loves banana and apricot, but Bea won't touch it  Perfect 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Supposedly mine is currently eating Repashy Mango. So I ordered some of that as well as Repashy with bugs, and Pangea with bugs. I heard the ones with bugs get thicker and more "gel" like, but put weight on nicely. 

We'll see what he prefers, LOL. Will be one spoiled Gecko, I'm sure...

----------

_Kcl_ (03-09-2018)

----------

